# Backing/midi track help



## Albionic (Jan 13, 2011)

it's been suggested by my band that we chuck 3 covers into our set so we can basically get out gigging as soon as possible
i was wondering if anyone can help with a midi or full backing track for the keys/orchestra sounds 
singer and other guitarist both have limited keyboard skills and the gear to create the tracks but i thought if someone already has them or knows where to get them or has mad keyboard skills and can do it in 5 minutes it would save us a lot of time and frustration.

the songs are:-

xandria - ravenheart
delain - frozen
epica - chasing the dragon

we play them exactly as the record but we use a different tuning(we can easily change that though)

cheers


----------



## petereanima (Jan 13, 2011)

Ravenheart Guitar Pro Tab by Xandria @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Chasing The Dragon Guitar Pro Tab by Epica @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Deep Frozen Guitar Pro Tab by Delain @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

all include keyboard tracks. you can export the keybaord tracks as midi files. if you den have guitarpro and dont want to buy it, get tuxguitar, its free and can open/read any guitar-pro file.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 13, 2011)

petereanima said:


> Ravenheart Guitar Pro Tab by Xandria @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> Chasing The Dragon Guitar Pro Tab by Epica @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> ...



Ah thanks I didn't know guitar pro could export MIDI you have saved us hours of work


----------



## petereanima (Jan 14, 2011)

no problem man, you're welcome!


----------

